# Is renewal of a SA drivers licence possible?



## PEgirl (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi there!

I'll try to make this as brief as possible:

Born to South African parents in South Africa, I moved to Canada in 1991 and became a Canadian citizen in 1996. Did not apply for retention of SA citizenship because I was unaware that I was able to do so.

My parents still live in SA and are getting older. I need to visit more frequently but need to be able to drive in SA.

I don't have a Canadian drivers licence so can't get an international drivers licence, unfortunately, but do still have my old green SA ID book with my old SA drivers licence.

When I am in SA can I get this renewed so that I can drive there? I have read that SA drivers licences don't lapse and can be renewed. I am not sure how I would go about this however not being resident in SA. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm not sure about your info that SA drivers licences don't lapse? These days we don't make use of the old license in the ID anymore. Now it's a card license that needs to be renewed every 5 years (in person, you have to pay a fee and take an eye test each time, etc.). I have a strong feeling your old one is not valid anymore, but I stand to be corrected.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

PEgirl, I found this information on a forum to a question about whether an old license can be renewed. It's from last year. Maybe you're in luck!

"I had one from 1979 and because I moved to Australia i did not even know there was a new system. However I was told to contact the Traffic Authorities at 44 Wale Street in Cape Town because my first License was issued in Green Point. I had to get a letter from my Australian employer to state that I had been overseas for 30 years in his employ. After getting all the details I went to 44 Wale street in Cape Town when I was on holidays over there. It all got sorted out. I was given a letter from the traffic office at 44 Wale Street and told to go to a traffic branch in the suburbs to actually renew my licence. All done now.
Any more questions contact me on*[email protected] Regards Ted"


----------



## PEgirl (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks so much for that info Klipspringer, I really appreciate it! When I go to SA later this year I will pursue this and update to this forum.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Is it possible you could get a Canadian drivers licence?


----------



## SA Feather (Jul 16, 2015)

I suggest to call a traffic department in SA. My preference was always Malmesbury (living in Cape Town). They are very helpful.


----------

